# upgrade from a DC ICD to a BIV ICD



## aforsythe (Jun 3, 2010)

The physician performed an upgrade from a DC ICD to a BIV ICD. 

The old generator was removed, the existing RA lead and existing RV lead was connected to the new device under fluoroscopic guidance, a new CS lead was inserted, the new device was inserted into the pocket. DFT was performed showing a DFT < 18J.

This is what I was thinking:
33240
33241
33225
93641
7109026


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

I would say your codes are correct for the upgrade

33240     remove old gen
33241     insert new gen
33225     add new 3rd lead
93641     test leads
7109026   fluoro


----------

